# Plotting software



## ksiu (Mar 14, 2021)

Hi

I don't know which forum this post belong.  Anyway, I need to make some quick plots, from a text file of about 100,000 data points.


What is a good native FreeBSD software for making plots?  Something fast (command line, no-gui, native to BSD).


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 14, 2021)

I know dot (from GraphViz) can do it but that is a port (i.e not native to BSD). Although it was written by the AT&T guys.

You could also perhaps do it with ImageMagick to connect lines together, though that is more for art.


----------



## tuxador (Mar 14, 2021)

Gnuplot is great


----------

